# Failed Version



## JenPushart (Nov 20, 2012)

Could anyone recommend the proper modifier to put on a failed version?
Baby did not turn and patient was sent home. I'm thinking a 52?
When a baby is in distress and version is stopped I would think a modifier 53 would be appropriate...also I can bill an observation code as well? Anyone's thoughts would be appreciated


----------

